# Write to restore size failed



## toweris (May 12, 2012)

I have tr*i*ed to install tightvnc and during the install*a*tion process I get the  fol*l*owing:

```
langtools/test/tools/javah/SubClassConsts.win: Write to restore size fail
langtools/test/tools/javah/SuperClassConsts.java: Write to restore size f
langtools/test/tools/javah/T5070898.java: Write to restore size failed
langtools/test/tools/javap/: Write to restore size failed
langtools/test/tools/javap/ExtPath.java: Write to restore size failed
langtools/test/tools/javap/NotPackagePrivateInterface.java: Write to rest
e failed
langtools/test/tools/javap/PublicInterfaceTest.sh: Write to restore size 
langtools/test/tools/javap/pathsep.sh: Write to restore size failed
langtools/test/tools/javap/stackmap/: Write to restore size failed
langtools/test/tools/javap/stackmap/T6271292.java: Write to restore size 
langtools/test/tools/javap/stackmap/T6271292.out: Write to restore size f
langtools/test/tools/javap/stackmap/T6271292.sh: Write to restore size fa
make/: Write to restore size failed
make/Defs-internal.gmk: Write to restore size failed
make/README.pre-components: Write to restore size failed
make/corba-rules.gmk: Write to restore size failed
make/deploy-rules.gmk: Write to restore size failed
make/hotspot-rules.gmk: Write to restore size failed
make/install-rules.gmk: Write to restore size failed
make/jaxp-rules.gmk: Write to restore size failed
make/jaxws-rules.gmk: Write to restore size failed
make/jdk-rules.gmk: Write to restore size failed
make/jprt.gmk: Write to restore size failed
make/jprt.properties: Write to restore size failed
make/langtools-rules.gmk: Write to restore size failed
make/motif-rules.gmk: Write to restore size failed
make/sanity-rules.gmk: Write to restore size failed
make/scripts/: Write to restore size failed
make/scripts/hgforest.sh: Write to restore size failed
make/scripts/jdkreport.pl: Write to restore size failed
make/scripts/update_copyright_year.sh: Write to restore size failed
make/scripts/vsvars.sh: Write to restore size failed
make/scripts/webrev.ksh: Write to restore size failed
make/sponsors-rules.gmk: Write to restore size failed
make/templates/: Write to restore size failed
make/templates/bsd-header: Write to restore size failed
make/templates/gpl-cp-header: Write to restore size failed
make/templates/gpl-header: Write to restore size failed
test/: Write to restore size failed
test/Makefile: Write to restore size failed
tar: (Empty error message)
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/tightvnc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/tightvnc.
```
This is only the first part of these error measages.


----------

